# Columbia Ladies N484035



## mrpedromedina (Sep 23, 2018)

Got this bike for my wife and would really like to determine correct model info. Bike's a keeper. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 25, 2018)

Very similar to my '61 Firebolt except the top tubes continue to the seat stays, the rack is integral, and your tank has a light (mine might just be missing), but I think it's part of the same series. I think it's like the very similar Spaceliners that have a million variations.


----------



## mrpedromedina (Sep 25, 2018)

Duchess said:


> Very similar to my '61 Firebolt except the top tubes continue to the seat stays, the rack is integral, and your tank has a light (mine might just be missing), but I think it's part of the same series. I think it's like the very similar Spaceliners that have a million variations.
> 
> View attachment 874249



Will photograph in detail and re-post [emoji111]

Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpedromedina (Sep 25, 2018)

Duchess said:


> Very similar to my '61 Firebolt except the top tubes continue to the seat stays, the rack is integral, and your tank has a light (mine might just be missing), but I think it's part of the same series. I think it's like the very similar Spaceliners that have a million variations.
> 
> View attachment 874249



Your bikes look really nice! Here with one of the others bike in the house.[emoji5][emoji106]



Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 25, 2018)

Mr. Columbia's website can help you date your bike. I'm posting from my Android and it's a real female dog to copy and paste web addresses.  I'm sure you can find his site by Googling.

Ed

Here's a picture of a 59 Thunderbolt  that i recently complrted, it's waiting on my daughter to make a tank decal with her Cricut vinyl printer.


----------



## mrpedromedina (Sep 26, 2018)

Rivnut said:


> Mr. Columbia's website can help you date your bike. I'm posting from my Android and it's a real female dog to copy and paste web addresses. I'm sure you can find his site by Googling.
> 
> Ed
> 
> ...



Really nice bike!

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------

